# Pathfinder plow



## Mike Brez (Feb 12, 2013)

The good,bad ugly


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

They make them in r.i.. They are in exeter. Never run one but know people who do. They been around for awhile. I was a the place a couple weeks ago to buy a cutting edge. Not the best not the worst. That's all I know. They seem to take a good beating. There is more info on their web site


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i see quite a few around me here in northern ri they even make a stainless one i think


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mike Brez;1597982 said:


> The good,bad ugly[/QUO Bad and ugly , not much good.


----------

